# Considering a GTO...build quality issues?



## squirrels (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm looking to upgrade from my 1999 Trans Am. I was hoping I'd be happy with something like a 240HP Accord, but it does nothing for me. I need the HP and the performance. So now I'm looking to the GTO.

I'd like to know more about the build quality of these cars, though. The one thing that I've run into a lot of with GM thus far is poor overall build quality and general "togetherness" of the car. My Trans Am has been plagued by the "common problems" in the F-body cars. My engine burns a quart of oil every 1000-2000 miles, for example. I've gone through three driver-side window motors and my passenger side is starting to die. I'm picking up water in my turn signal and taillight housings. My headlight motor recently stripped its crummy gears. Things like this.

I want to know if the GTO is plagued by the same common problems. For example, I've read maybe three threads in this forum and already seen something about GTOs consuming a quart of oil every 3000 miles. I'm wondering...if I purchase one of these cars, will pieces start falling off after 40-50 thousand miles? What are the common problems with them that I'd have to look out for? Is it better build quality being based on the Australian Monaro design? Or is it the same GM glitches all over again?

Also, how are they for tall/big people? I'm 6'5 250lbs, big shoulders, long legs. Am I even going to fit in one?

Thanks all


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

It is the best build quality of any GM product!


----------



## SJAndrew (Sep 28, 2004)

While it isn't saying much...it definitely has the best build quality of any GM product. My dad and mom each have STS's and the GTO's interior puts them to shame. The seats make all other GM seats look like a joke. Everything is so tight, very japanese like. 

I have a 2005 GTO and I don't burn any oil. Though, this is (relatively) common in aluminum engines (so they say). 

I'm 6'5" 287 LB and fit fine in my Goat. I'm all tosro though - only a 32" inseam.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

If you frequent any forum, you'll find problems with every car, including the Japanese ones.

I've had mine for 6 months. Bought an '05 in January. 

Would probably not have bought one if it was built in Detroit. Sad to say, because I was one of the most staunch "buy American" people in the world 20years ago. Too much GM and Ford junk I've owned, finally sweared off of American and went to Japanese (Nissan, Acura, Mazda) about 5 or 6 years ago. 

Personally, I would buy a well maintained Nissan with 100,000 miles on it before I would buy a new GM built in this country. That may not be fair, but it's what they get for screwing me over repeatedly.


----------



## BostonF4$ (Jun 21, 2006)

No offense to any of you on this forum...but being involved in a couple bike forums to I have to say that alot of people who go on these things tend to go above and beyond your typical daily driver. Alot of the people having issues with their cars here can't leave it stock and are into racing, tracking, dragging. You'll have to consider that when you read about problems w/ the car. I have only had mine for a couple thousand miles, but I bought it w/ 19k and no problems. I've owned mostly japanese/imports and I thought poorly of american quality (other than pickups of course) ever since I had a pontiac grand prix. BUT I had the pleasure to inhabit australia for 8 months and actually drove (read beat the SH*T out of) a Holden monaro cv8 that I rented for a few weeks. It had 200KM on the clock (roughly 100,000 miles) and it took my lashing and the interior seemed nice.....soooo....the build quality is head and shoulders above all other GM products IMO. Plus, the engine is one of the best small blocks around...maybe THE best.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Everyone that I've heard about that has oil consumption issues didn't take time to break the car in right and allow the rings to seat. This doesn't mean you need to baby it, just work up to higher rpm's gradually. Same goes for the F-bodies except 2001, everyone that I know of that is having oil consumption issues was fairly hard on it out of the box, or drove it like granma till 500 miles and then punched it to see what it would do. Break the car in right and you won't have to worry.

The build quality is great, I started a poll about problems. The majority of people report no problems. Groucho has 75k + miles on his and the only problem he has had was the tranny and a poor dealer response. So there is a high mileage example. 

I'll ditto the read any forum and you will be afraid to buy just about any car. I was looking at a Honda forum, those guys are really beating up on Honda because they have issues with 1-2 year old Accords. They say Honda doesn't build them like they did 10 years ago. Well let's face it cars are more complex. The internet allows more communication. Between the two, problems are reported more frequently and then everyone looks for and somehow seems to find it. In general cars, no matter where they are built, are so much better today than even 10 years ago. 

I can understand the hesitation to buy American because of past experience, but the foreign cars have issues too. The service is 2-3 times the cost of American cars. In Nissans 5.6 liter truck motor oil consumption is considered normal if it is 800-1000 miles to a qt. I work with a lady that got hers bought back for 750 miles to a qt, but it took considerable effort and water leaks before they did the buy-back. Toyota is having problems with the new Avalon. There was an article in the Orlando Sentinal about serveral people that wanted Toyota to buy back their cars due to it leaving them stranded a dozen times in less than 15,000 miles. Toyota treats that like it did the seat belt issue and the sludged up motor problems thay had, it's the consumers fault. 

I guess it comes down to "You pays your monies, You takes your chances". From my experience I say your chances are better than average with the GTO.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*I've had my car now over a year. The only issue I have enountered was the rear end whine, that was a warranty issue and has been resolved.

I change my oil every 5K miles. I checked the oil level at the 4k mark and it was still full. 

I swore off GM cars many years ago after I bought a 1985 Monte Carlo. I had over 3000.00 in warranty repairs alone. That car didn't nickle and dime me, it 1 and 2 hundreded me to death. When I traded it it needed over 1500 to fix various different things. 

I took a chance on a used Grand-am had it 7 years only took brakes and a battery. I traded that on a 2004 Grand Am GT for my wife. NO problems. I then got myself my GTO, again no problems.

I'll take Pontiac anytime, 3 in a row no problems. I had chevys growing up and I had problem after problem with all of them. There are lemons with every make, for me, Pontiac has been lucky.*


----------



## squirrels (Jun 29, 2006)

Are the cars literally built in Australia? Or is it just the design that comes from Australia?


----------



## SJAndrew (Sep 28, 2004)

They're literally built in AUS and shipped to the US.


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

As someone who has been trying to decide whether to buy one or not also, these were my only concerns. I need a trunk. The 17 inch rims rub the struts if not torqued properly. There has been mention of some paint quality issues. As for the seats, they are some of the best I have ever seen on a GM product.:cheers


----------



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

u cant look at it like an american "GM" crappy product. it is a complete australian car and everything about it is better made and more tightly put together. it feels and fits like a "euro" car. get the f-body theory way of thinking out of your mind. you will love it.


----------



## patisi (Oct 23, 2004)

Fergflyer makes very good points. I bought my GTO in July of '05 its an M6 CGM that has a Mark of '05 Build date. The car now 11K on the clock. Three oil changes so far. I usually dont dog the car out. I do runs in the desert and when Willow is open. I call it opening how up. No problems with the car. I am also a big believer in breaking a car. I recall this discussion on one of these forums on this matter. I did a lengthy response on this issue and how it affects the life of the car. 

Anyway, on the build quality I am amazed. But then I recall as a kid growing up the Holdens and the Zephyrs aand Falcons and how brawny these cars were. Some how the Aussies did not make the total transition to FWD nor did they abandon V8s in their cars. They also have the advantage of getting a good number of Japanese cars there as well in the same state that they are Japan. So they have been in the mix as well.

The workmaship / mechanical skills are there and have been there for a long time as well. In my mind, they are the vision of the American car and are where GM / Chrysler/ Ford would have been had they continued the RWD / V8 Platforms.

No Fear, it is a good car and I promise you it will last a long time.


----------



## Mad_Dan_Eccles (Mar 25, 2006)

squirrels said:


> I want to know if the GTO is plagued by the same common problems. For example, I've read maybe three threads in this forum and already seen something about GTOs consuming a quart of oil every 3000 miles. I'm wondering...if I purchase one of these cars, will pieces start falling off after 40-50 thousand miles? What are the common problems with them that I'd have to look out for? Is it better build quality being based on the Australian Monaro design? Or is it the same GM glitches all over again?
> 
> Also, how are they for tall/big people? I'm 6'5 250lbs, big shoulders, long legs. Am I even going to fit in one?


Build quality is streets ahead of anything the UAW has had a hand in over the last few decades as the car is built in the land down under using some North Americna components. Holden has had implemented pretty decent assembly standards in the last f20-30 years. I would be more concerned with warranty supprt at the the dealer than with the build quality. 

That said even BMW and Audi have off days so check things out carefully and get them sorted by the dealer as soon as you find any issues. I've been lucky in that my dealer takes a real interest in the car and I always feel that they enjoy seeing it come in for an oil change; there were a couple of niggles which developed in the first 5000 mile - a rattle in the glove box lid and a disconnected washer pipe but I sort of expect minor issues on any machine as complex as this. But no it doent feel like it will fall apart, provide you care for it properly

I couldn't comment on the height/size of the driver. I'm 5'9' and a bit on a good day, but my old boss used to like to drive my SS Commodore and he was a full 6'6" and 280 lbs

Aidrian


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Mad_Dan_Eccles said:


> Build quality is streets ahead of anything the UAW has had a hand in over the last few decades as the car is built in the land down under using some North Americna components.
> 
> Aidrian


*The UAW does NOT dictate quality in building. The standards are set by the company (MANAGEMENT). I get sick and tired of guys like you slamming UAW workers for every little thing that goes wrong. The UAW is organized labor, it is NOT the dictator of process builds and quality assessment procurements. To accuse workers of deliberately sabotaging cars to make a point is ludicrous. 

You guys blame UAW for bad weather, sickness, wars, and every other calamity you can think of. Have you ever worked for a SOB employer that prides itself in taking everything including seniority from workers who bust their balls to make a company profitable, only to have the company rape them? UH? Have you? Have you ever taken advantage of an open door policy only to have that door slam you in the ass when you are canned for asking questions the company requests you make????? Uh? Have you??? Have you ever worked for a company that promised you a 3000.00 bonus at years end, and you meet all the conditions and quotas, work mandatory overtime, and at years end have the company tell you, sorry...but no bonus? UH? Have you?? I can go on and on and on and on... but this thread isn't the forum for this. 

There are pro and anti sentiments out there, and what really pisses me off is the attitude people like you display and blame workers for every thing under the sun. MOST parts that come in to the auto manufacturers assy. plant comes from non union labor. That's a fact. Most things wrong on a car are bad parts. Sometimes parts are put on incorrectly. Assemblers build from build sheets often times build sheets are incorrect and quality suffers from that. How do I know this? I work for one that is not union. I know all about build processes and engineering snafus that are not corrected in time. This is management blunders not assemblers blunders. You blame UAW workers for many things that are out of their control.

Before you open your YAP why don't you do some real research and find out exactly who is responsible for what in a shop. If you don't like UAW labor go buy a car that isn't union built. Go work for an employer that will fire you for NOT missing time but cannot work 13 hour days on a last minutes notice. Go work for an employer who fires you for having 25 years service and fires you and replaces you with a young kid because they are younger and not the liability you have become. Walk a mile in a persons shoes that experienced what I wrote and you tell me if you'd want to work like that.*


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Simple, my GTO is one of the nicest fit and finished cars I have driven. I am very pleased with it and I will not use this thread as a soapbox for a bad attitude


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

I've had mine since 11 Nov 2005 and had zero problems with it. I have over 26,000 miles and I drive it hard, especially on the weekend. Every single person that has been in it has ben very impressed with the interior. It just wraps around and hugs you. I can do 80mph+ and the road noise is nill to none! Best car I have ever owned!

Of course that '80 Monza I use to have was pretty sweet.:lol:


----------



## RADIO (Jun 30, 2006)

Coming from someone who "drove" their car very hard, I didn't have one ounce of build quality issues, I did break a lot of drivetrain parts, but my car was very far from stock.


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

RADIO said:


> Coming from someone who "drove" their car very hard, I didn't have one ounce of build quality issues, I did break a lot of drivetrain parts, but my car was very far from stock.


Glad to see you back Steve. 

You could have had your log in changed instead of creating a new login. That's what I did.


----------



## RADIO (Jun 30, 2006)

LYNMUP said:


> Glad to see you back Steve.
> 
> You could have had your log in changed instead of creating a new login. That's what I did.


Yeah, but, Alan Young threw a fit when I told them I wanted my log in back, they threatened to sue me and crap, so I just came up with another one.....


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

RADIO said:


> Yeah, but, Alan Young threw a fit when I told them I wanted my log in back, they threatened to sue me and crap, so I just came up with another one.....


Yeah! I suppose that since it listed you as a supporting dealer, that would be understandable. After a while, everyone will see the name change! A couple of guys were asking about you a little while back wondring where you were! 

Send me a PM so I can get your contact info for when we do that CAM of mine. Good hearing from you man!


----------



## 75coug (Apr 8, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> *The UAW does NOT dictate quality in building. The standards are set by the company (MANAGEMENT). I get sick and tired of guys like you slamming UAW workers for every little thing that goes wrong. The UAW is organized labor, it is NOT the dictator of process builds and quality assessment procurements. To accuse workers of deliberately sabotaging cars to make a point is ludicrous.
> 
> You guys blame UAW for bad weather, sickness, wars, and every other calamity you can think of. Have you ever worked for a SOB employer that prides itself in taking everything including seniority from workers who bust their balls to make a company profitable, only to have the company rape them? UH? Have you? Have you ever taken advantage of an open door policy only to have that door slam you in the ass when you are canned for asking questions the company requests you make????? Uh? Have you??? Have you ever worked for a company that promised you a 3000.00 bonus at years end, and you meet all the conditions and quotas, work mandatory overtime, and at years end have the company tell you, sorry...but no bonus? UH? Have you?? I can go on and on and on and on... but this thread isn't the forum for this.
> 
> ...


If GM is so evil (which it may well be), go work somewhere else.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

75coug said:


> If GM is so evil (which it may well be), go work somewhere else.



*Hey ace, I don't work for GM. That response was to the griper taking a shot at GM workers. Relax.*


----------



## rickbrick (Jul 6, 2006)

*GTO = USA + AUSTRALIA but all GM*

The GTO is based on the Holden Monaro from GM Australia with the LS2 engine/trans from GM USA. It is IMO an AWESOME car! I had an 04 and now I have an 05 stick and it is absolutely the best!


----------

